# Inhaled Gas fumes



## Clare31 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi 

I have an unusual question.

I am 14 weeks pregnant and we are having work done on our house.  To cut a long story short our house boiler was pumping gas fumes back into our kitchen which I was in for about 1-2 minutes.  Can this do any harm to my baby?  I went outside for an hour straight after this and took huge deep breaths but I am frightened I have exposed my baby to damaging harmful chemicals or does the placenta stop these getting through?

I am petrified I have done something to harm my baby.

Thanks

Clare


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, if you'd spent a day or two in there then I might be a bit more concerned, but a couple of minutes shouldn't harm your baby at all,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

